# I NEED a 2.5L Intake Manifold !!!! where can I get one ???



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

I wanted a Eurojet IM but was informed today they are most likely going to drop it and not make any more :thumbdown: I have cash in hand and want to purchase an aftermarket IM in the next week..... Can anyone point me into the direction of a reliable source who has one for sale or where I can purchase a new one from ? Doesnt have to be Eurojet.... just need an option here.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

what about the HEperformance one paired up with the United Motorsports tune. Thats what i'm getting


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm trying to talk to eurojet to see if they are gonna make some sometime...

if not, HEperformance it is


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

pennsydubbin said:


> what about the HEperformance one paired up with the United Motorsports tune. Thats what i'm getting



Yea..... I am guessing I am going that route as well. Get it from APT ? What did they charge ya ?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I believe it is $1099 for the manifold and that includes the software. i didn't pick it up yet because they have to confirm fitment on my car since there is some fitment issues between different model years. They are also working on figuring out how to modify CAI's so they will fit then once you get the manifold. APTuning is doing a good job working with everything and hopefully i can pick my manifold up this weekend


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck man ! I look forward to pics and feed back ! o yea... tell them I want one as well !


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

haha thanks and i'll tell them. I will post pics and a little review as soon as i have it on . I'm having my car dyno'd with my current mods ( C2 93oct, BSH cai, AWE exhaust) by them when i pick the manifold up and then on Oct. 30th i'm going back for their dyno day to have my car dyno'd with the manifold and tune to see the gains. After that i'll write a full review and post the graph from both dyno's


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i guess i can wait for a few people to get it, to confirm fitment, and to review it


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

pennsydubbin said:


> haha thanks and i'll tell them. I will post pics and a little review as soon as i have it on . I'm having my car dyno'd with my current mods ( C2 93oct, BSH cai, AWE exhaust) by them when i pick the manifold up and then on Oct. 30th i'm going back for their dyno day to have my car dyno'd with the manifold and tune to see the gains. After that i'll write a full review and post the graph from both dyno's




SWEET !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

im making my own. i have a couple extra billet intake runner flanges i cnc'd. if it works well ill make a few, i cant figure out why andre wanted his he perf. manifold to have 2 fuel rails and 10 injectors... it looks great tho :thumbup: i wanna say HEperf. makes nice parts.
heres the dual fuel rails, the one off mani they did.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

whats with the dual rails?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thats what i said.... andre wanted dual rails, and 10 injectors. iv only seen this on a 1300hp evo with a gt50 something turbo :sly:


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

this is the reason why... (taken from the Rabit on 034 Standalone Runs revs and returns to idle thread, page 7)



Audi4u said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
> Couldnt you go back to the roots system?Leave the stock ecu running everything but the injectors?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

wow thats a real good idea to have that then


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok!

thanks ~king~


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

08jackrabbit said:


> I wanted a Eurojet IM but was informed today they are most likely going to drop it and not make any more :thumbdown: I have cash in hand and want to purchase an aftermarket IM in the next week..... Can anyone point me into the direction of a reliable source who has one for sale or where I can purchase a new one from ? Doesnt have to be Eurojet.... just need an option here.


 1552... I've been talking with Shawn. Probably your best bet. I hit them up at H2O and they apparently solved their problem with the flange supplier.


----------

